# Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S



## Ecky (19. Januar 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute für die kommende Saison. Prieslich sollte diese so bei 130 € liegen. 
Hab mir auch schon 2 rausgesucht:

Chub Outcast plus 2,75lbs. 

Fox Warrior S 2,75lbs.

welche der beiden Ruten würdet ihr mir empfehlen???

Ausserdem such ich auch noch ne passende Rolle dazu.
Da ich an keinem grossem Gewässer Fische sondern an einem Teich, welcher relativ verkrautet ist, wo die Karpfen eine maximale Größe von 20Pfd. erreichen und in einem Kleinem Fluss, der bis 3 Meter Tief ist und ca 10m Breit ausserdem auch recht verkrautet. Hier haben die Karpfen eine Max. Größe von 30 Pfd.. Habe erst an 2,5lbs ruten gedacht und bin noch unentschlossen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir meine Entscheidung erleichtern ........

bis dahin


----------



## Seedy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*

Zu den 2 Ruten kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber wenn du wirklich soviel Kraut im Fluss und auch im See hast, würde ich dir eher eine Testkurve von 3,0 - 3,25 lbs. empfehlen. 
Egal wie groß der Fisch ist, in stark verkrauteten Gewässern muss man manchmal sehr viel Druck auf den Fisch ausüben, was man mit einer 2,5 - 2,75 lbs Rute nur bedingt machen kann.


----------



## heidsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*

Einen festsitzenden Karpfen aus dem Kraut zu bekommen hat nach meiner Meinung weniger mit größtmöglichen Druck als mit Gefühl zu tun.
Hat der Fisch sich erstmal anständig festgesetzt bringt Druckaufbau relativ wenig. Die Gefahr des ausschlitzens ist einfach zu hoch.

Besser wäre dann, die Bremse zu lösen und abzuwarten. In der Regel wird sich der Fisch irgendwann wieder davonschleichen und dann beginnt das Spiel erneut.

Druckaufbau - nur um den Fisch von Hindernissen fernzuhalten (da reichen auch 2,75lbs)... ist er bereits im Hinderniss sollte man Bedacht und Vorsicht walten lassen. Ein Boot wäre, wenn möglich, eine bessere Alternative als zusätzlicher Druck .
Ruhig mal über die Verwendung einer geflochtenen Hauptschnur nachdenken ... gerade bei krautreichen Gewässern.

Ich denke du bist mit 2,75lbs Ruten gut bedient. Beide Ruten sind sicher nicht die schlechtesten ... jedoch würde ich mich für die Outkast entscheiden.
Das jedoch nur, weil sie immer wieder von vielen Anglern gelobt wird....


mfg heidsch


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*

Ich habe die Outcast und kann sie dir nur empfehlen ! Sie ist sehr kraftvoll und man kann damit sehr gut Druck aufbauen. 2.75 Lbs sollten eigentlich ausreichen, auch wenn ich sie mit 3 Lbs fische.


----------



## Seedy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*



heidsch schrieb:


> Einen festsitzenden Karpfen aus dem Kraut zu bekommen hat nach meiner Meinung weniger mit größtmöglichen Druck als mit Gefühl zu tun.
> Hat der Fisch sich erstmal anständig festgesetzt bringt Druckaufbau relativ wenig. Die Gefahr des ausschlitzens ist einfach zu hoch.
> 
> Besser wäre dann, die Bremse zu lösen und abzuwarten. In der Regel wird sich der Fisch irgendwann wieder davonschleichen und dann beginnt das Spiel erneut.
> ...



Ich meinte nicht Druck aufbauen wenn er im Kraut sitzt, sondern um ihn vom Kraut fernzuhalten.
Ich glaube kaum das du einen frisch gehackten kampfstarken Karpfen mit ner 2,5 - 2,75 lbs Rute effektiv von einem nahliegenden Krautfeld abhalten kannst.


----------



## heidsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*



Seedy schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaube kaum das du einen frisch gehackten kampfstarken Karpfen mit ner 2,5 - 2,75 lbs Rute effektiv von einem nahliegenden Krautfeld abhalten kannst.



Naja ... wenn ich es mit ner 2,75lbs nicht packe, dann wohl auch nicht mit ner 3lbs-rute.

Meiner Meinung nach hat das wohl mehr mit der Entfernung und der dem entsprechenden Schnurdehnung zu tun, als mit der lbs-Zahl der Rute...
Und wie schon gesagt reichen da 2,75lbs auch aus. Man kann natürlich auch Brechstangen ala 3,5lbs nehmen ... aber wozu.
Dann evtl. doch lieber 2-3m weiter entfernt von Hindernissen angeln ... dem Fisch zu liebe!

Aber lassen wir das ... darum geht's hier ja schließlich nicht .


mfg heidsch


----------



## Ecky (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*

Ich bin der Meinung von heidsch... denke bevor die rute bricht sei es jetzt ne 2,5lbs oder ne 3,5lbs. rute, wird die schnur reissen bzw der haken ausschlitzen....... das mit der geflochtenen hauptschnur habe ich in meinem alten verein versucht dort habe ich immer direkt vor überhängenden bäumen deren wurzeln im wasser waren gefischt. Hatte da leider jede menge ausschlitzer deswegen bin ich beim Karpfenfischen kein Freund von geflochtenen Hauptschnüren und schon garnich auf die Entfernung sind ja max. 30m...


----------



## Seedy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*



Ecky schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung von heidsch... denke bevor die rute bricht sei es jetzt ne 2,5lbs oder ne 3,5lbs. rute, wird die schnur reissen bzw der haken ausschlitzen....... das mit der geflochtenen hauptschnur habe ich in meinem alten verein versucht dort habe ich immer direkt vor überhängenden bäumen deren wurzeln im wasser waren gefischt. Hatte da leider jede menge ausschlitzer deswegen bin ich beim Karpfenfischen kein Freund von geflochtenen Hauptschnüren und schon garnich auf die Entfernung sind ja max. 30m...



Ich beziehe mich bei der Diskussion von 2,5 lbs zu 3,0 lbs Ruten, da wie  ich finde hier schon ein großer Unterschied merkbar ist, da der TE gefragt hat ob auch 2,5 lbs reichen würden.

Ich selber fische in sehr stark verkrauteten Seen mit 3 lbs Ruten.
Im Sommer sind teilweise 60-70% des gesamten Sees voll mit Kraut, somit wird man fast gezwungen bei jeder Flucht hart gegen zu halten dass der Fisch nicht in eine dichte Krautbank zieht.
Boote sind ausnahmslos verboten.

Ich denke jeder Angler hat da so seine eigenen Vorlieben, ich persönlich würde nie eine Rute unter 3 lbs. wählen, bei solchen Gewässertypen.

Ich habe einen Kollegen der gerne an diesem See sehr "fein" fischt, sprich Ruten mit 2,5 lbs und ich muss manchmal echt ein wenig schmunzeln, wenn ich sehe wie die Fische teilweise machen können was sie wollen in den ersten Fluchten.


----------



## heidsch (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*



Seedy schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich bei der Diskussion von 2,5 lbs zu 3,0 lbs Ruten, da wie  ich finde hier schon ein großer Unterschied merkbar ist, da der TE gefragt hat ob auch 2,5 lbs reichen würden.
> 
> Ich selber fische in sehr stark verkrauteten Seen mit 3 lbs Ruten.
> Im Sommer sind teilweise 60-70% des gesamten Sees voll mit Kraut, somit wird man fast gezwungen bei jeder Flucht hart gegen zu halten dass der Fisch nicht in eine dichte Krautbank zieht.
> ...



Ich hätte dann mal ein paar Fragen über dein Gewässer, um mir ein besseres Bild von deiner Angelei machen zu können:

1. Wie groß ist das Gewässer?
2. In welcher durchschnittlichen Entfernung legst du die Montagen ab?
3. Fischst du, vom Camp aus gesehen, auch hinter Krautbänke?
4. Fischst du in Krautlöchern?
5. Benutzt du ggf. Subfloat's?
6. Was für eine Hauptschnur benutzt du (Mono, Geflecht)?
7. Wie bringst du dein Futter ein?
8. Hast du schon jemals mit Ruten kleiner 3lbs gefischt?


mfg heidsch


----------



## rivercarp (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*

Chub Outkast Carp Rod gibts zur zeit zum toppreis bei der Angelzentrale Herrieden ab 69,95€ billiger werden die nimmmer kleinerTip nimm die 3lbs.

                                            Gr.Günni


----------



## Seedy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*



heidsch schrieb:


> Ich hätte dann mal ein paar Fragen über dein Gewässer, um mir ein besseres Bild von deiner Angelei machen zu können:
> 
> 1. Wie groß ist das Gewässer?
> 2. In welcher durchschnittlichen Entfernung legst du die Montagen ab?
> ...



Es ist ein kleiner Torfstich mit ca. 1 ha Größe. Kommt ganz drauf an, unser Verein macht Arbeitsdienste wo er Kraut aus dem Gewässer abfischt, was mal mehr und mal minder erfolgreich ist.
Da Boote nur zum Arbeitsdienst verwendet werden dürfen, (wenn überhaupt) muss ich mir leider ufernahe Fresslöcher suchen oder krautfreie Hot Spots ausmachen, daher kann ich leider keine genaue Entfernung angeben, ist von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiedlich.
Hauptschnur ist Mono und es werden auch teilweise Subfloat Montagen eingesetzt.
Futter wird per Wurfrohr, Groundbaiter oder PVA Bags eingebracht.
Und ja ich habe selber schon mit 2,5 lbs Ruten gefischt, allerdings nicht in verkrauteten Gewässern.


----------



## alechandros (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*

danke für den Tipp, ich habe noch für meine chub 99 gezahlt


----------



## alechandros (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Chub Outcast plus vs. Fox Warrior S*

chub outcast kann ich auch nur empfehlen


----------

